# The Billion $ day - 1986 FX Trading BBC documentary



## TulipFX (24 January 2011)

The more things change the more they stay the same:


Part 1 of 5.


----------



## tothemax6 (24 January 2011)

Good doco


----------



## Market Depth (24 January 2011)

Brings back memories The Reuters "BEEPER" the 'Dump Terminals' as we use to call them.

GREAT DOCO!


----------



## GumbyLearner (24 January 2011)

Great doco 

This is the part I like straight from the traders mouth: 

"*Long term *we can't have that much influence on the market or when it depends so much on commercial demand or ahh day-to-day we can probably move to write our favour but nothing dramatic long-term".



The speculative froth of free money....HAHHAHHAHAHAHAHHHAHHAHHA


----------



## alwaysLearning (13 February 2011)

Thanks for posting this video. I will take a look.It looks interesting.


----------



## alwaysLearning (14 February 2011)

The touch screen that the trader from Hong Kong was using was interesting. I didn't know that technology existed as far back as then.


----------



## Axiory (6 September 2012)

*Old School Forex Documentary*

Quite enjoyed this so thought I would share. 

Let me know what you think?


----------

